# Windows 10 - Thunderbird stops working



## thekidr (Aug 2, 2015)

Just recently I down loaded the new Windows 10. Since then my Email Program (Thunderbird) stops working when I am sending out emails. After a few minutes it starts up again. Sometime the email gets sent and sometimes I find it in my drafts program. It may do this a few times while I am writing my email. Had no problem before Windows 10.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: thekidr*

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Windows 10 is a brand new OS and Thunderbird may not be fully patched or updated for it.

Who is your service provider for email?


----------



## thedarkness (Dec 30, 2004)

When I first installed Windows 10, no updates or programs that had to access the net (including Thunderbird, Spotify) would work. I had to disable the firewall (not recommended) for windows to update. After a couple of days/restarts, my programs could access the internet again.

Thunderbird is working here for yahoo (pop) and gmail (imap), I am able to send and receive. Make sure you have updated to the latest version of Thunderbird


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I've had this happen in TBird in other OSs. Was always an ISP problem.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

Thunderbird is working fine for me - three days on W10 
gmail, yahoo, hotmail, outlook.com, aol and my own domain name


----------



## robertbrucejr (Aug 4, 2015)

ok folks thunderbird is having compatiblity issues with windows 10 however i can still send and receive emails and my address book is still accessible.try this if you have windows 10 installed,locate thunderbird in your programs folder and add the thunderbird icon to the taskbar.once this is done right click the thunderbird icon and all your options become available.it's worked fine for me, untill the folks at mozilla update thunderbird for windows 10.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

Thunderbird has worked fine for me now , on three upgrades 
Only issue I had , was the date format 
Also managed to copy the profile over on 1 PC that has 1000's of emails and about 12 email accounts and its all worked fine.

I wonder if you re-installed thunderbird , if that would help 
I have found today on a couple of PCs that I have had to re-install some programs 
like Avira 
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f338/windows-10-quirks-found-so-far-1026530.html


----------



## robertbrucejr (Aug 4, 2015)

i uninstalled thunderbird and reinstalled it,and the same issues occured,however i can still send and recieve emails ok,but maybe a change is appropriate,so i'm giving the new windows 10 email feature a go at it and it's working fine for me,so maybe this is the way to go from this point on.


----------



## robertbrucejr (Aug 4, 2015)

hello friends after numerus attemtps to get thunderbird to run on windows 10 and failed hooray i found an option to fix thunderbird issue,run compatability wizard for thunderbird and select previous version of windows xp service pack3,save settings and run thunderbird,it worked for me.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Shouldn't be necessary. but glad it worked for you. :smile:


----------



## robertbrucejr (Aug 4, 2015)

hello corday,so why didn't thunderbird cooperate when i installed windows 10,? was there something i failed to do ? i had to use a previous version of windows to get it running,that's ok,at least it's i can use it again


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Was TBird updated prior to Win10 upgrade?


----------



## robertbrucejr (Aug 4, 2015)

yes corday it was i'm a fanatic when it comes to keeping my pc updated,my thunderbird version is 38.1.0,i just checked for updates and thunderbird tells me i am up to date.maybe i should have used the custom install method for the windows 10 installation instead of the express method ? everything made it through except firefox and thunderbird,why just these two products ?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Since it's not a known issue, you can help by joining (free) Bugzilla: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/createaccount.cgi then posting here: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/enter_bug.cgi
TBird code is based on FF.


----------



## robertbrucejr (Aug 4, 2015)

ok corday,follow through completed,issue reported.if you do a web search for windows 10 and thunderbird issues,a host of sites appear with folks reporting this concern,that's what brought me to this forum,looking for a solution,i did find a roundabout way of resolving it on my pc and now my version of thunderbird is functional.thanks for your input.


----------



## robertbrucejr (Aug 4, 2015)

hello friends,i have had issues with thunderbird while others have not,any way i have been in touch with thunderbird technicians and i have been told an update for thunderbird will be out next week,it will be thunderbird 38.2.0 and maybe fix problems for those who have been affected with issues.so stay tuned.


----------



## robertbrucejr (Aug 4, 2015)

http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla..../thunderbird-38.1.0.en-US.win32.installer.exe
this is an updated thunderbird install called earlybird,i recieved from the folks at thunderbird that has some windows 10 fixes,i ran the installer and now thunderbird is fully functional running windows 10.it fixed my issues maybe fix your issues good luck


----------



## gomorrah (Dec 9, 2015)

Change TB's compatibility. I've come across this ("compatibility wizard") a few times but didn't know what it meant. 
If you are like me here's what it means: right-click on Thunderbird's run file (exe file), choose options, find the field "Compatibility mode" and try an older version of Windows. For me, I just went straight to Windows 7 and my TB seems to be working now.. 

And as far as I understand Thunderbird is not maintained officially anymore. To me this means that more issues will come up and sooner or later we'll have to move to a different client. 
Has anyone had any observations on other email clients? Cheers!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Not sure of the above since a beta version was released 10/13/15.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

gomorrah said:


> And as far as I understand Thunderbird is not maintained officially anymore. To me this means that more issues will come up and sooner or later we'll have to move to a different client.
> Has anyone had any observations on other email clients? Cheers!


Not true. TBird Updated today.


----------



## lucidoobe (Jun 24, 2008)

The new version stops deleting mails, retaining that email in display opened. Also, I have to open a new tab for the inbox to be visible?


----------

